# Other Pets > Birds >  Does anyone know what quails eat?

## Reptile Man

HI, I had to save some baby quails cuz the parents left without them, so does anyone know what to feed them, and basicaly how to take care of them?

----------


## Patrick Long

poliante I think its called. Its like crushed corn. Keep them warm, and remember they can drown suuuuuuppppper easily in water, so not to deep. crushed oyster shells work too.

You could even do crushed up chicken mash, or crush quail feed if you can find it. My rat breeder breeds quail, and he has quite a few that lay eggs regularly, its quite impressive

are their beaks hard yet?

----------


## STORMS

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Parrots-1...Quail-Feed.htm

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...3020947AAjyyco

I found this - not sure if it will help you or not.  Good Luck with the babies.

----------


## JASBALLS

Just through them to a burm.. :Surprised:

----------


## Patrick Long

> Just through them to a burm..


hahahahahahaha way to small for a burm, maybe a hatchling burm!!!!  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## wolfy-hound

You can feed them a crumble feed for chicks, available in many places.  For water, put marbles in the water, so they drink between the marbles, getting plenty of water, but can't drown in it.
The shiney marbles encourages them to drink more.  Keep them out of drafts, and warm, but not too hot.  Try not to handle them overly much.
Good luck, most baby chicks like quail and chickens and all do quite well.

----------


## Reptile Man

Oh, thanks 4 the help, i have to hand feed them now though, they are so close to dieing

----------


## edie

Call your local game & fish department or veterinarian office, they will usually have numbers of local wildlife rehabilitation workers or volunteers.  If the birds appear unhealthy then it will be in their best interest to go to someone who has had experience with dealing with them, I've been able to release some birds myself that were in shock, but if any birds I find appear to be more than I can handle then I always call someone who knows what they are doing.

Please consider it!  Let us know what happens.

Also, baby birds (depending on how young) will eat different food than the adults do, so keep that in mind.  I've been able to feed baby sparrows hard cat food soaked in water until I could find someone who could take them in.

----------


## edie

P.S. I thought this might be helpful:
https://www.netpets.org/birds/birdresc/birdgrp.html

I don't know where you live so I can't give you more help but maybe there is a number there you can call if you need to, and if they can't help they will also probably have numbers to local bird rescuers.

----------


## kc261

This link might help...

http://www.dflt.org/awareness/babyquail.htm

----------


## Mike Schultz

I raised a baby quail once. Did that thing where you order an incubator and 4 eggs online. out of 4, 2 hatched and 1 lived to adulthood.

Anyways, it ate the generic "baby bird food" i found at petco, until it got big then i fed it finch food (:

----------

